# Rolling Relics San Francisco Ride! Sept.4th 10am



## slick (Aug 27, 2011)

The Rolling Relics are throwing a ride in San Francisco on Sept.4th. Meet at the Hi Dive bar at 10am sharp. We like to leave prompt. The Hi Dive is located on the Embarcadero and Bryant st. We will be riding from there to the Golden Gate bridge, over the bridge and all the way back. I suggest parking at Pier 39 because there will be a Giants game that day, or you could take BART in. We will stop for food and drinks along the way. Tools and spare tubes are suggested just in case you get a blow out. I did the ride on a skiptooth single speed coaster so no excuses!! Be there or be square and RIDE VINTAGE!!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 27, 2011)

Damn it! I'll be in San fran on the 8th.... And my ship will be tied up right behind the Hi Dive. Wish I could make it to this. I've go a bike to ride with me too...
A 30's Westfield.


----------



## then8j (Aug 27, 2011)

Wish i could make it but I 'have to' spend two weeks in paris france. I'm flying out on the 4th,so will be in the city!  Do you have the next ride date set?


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 28, 2011)

sounds like fun.can probably catch the ferry from alameda and meet up.


----------



## slick (Aug 28, 2011)

Our rides vary from city to city. The next ride we do will be in Stockton on October 2nd. We will also be doing a Halloween ride October 29th in sacramento. November 6th will be a Modesto ride. Check us out on facebook, we ave pictures from the rides poated there. Look for Rolling Relics. Thanks guys!! We encourage anyone to ride with us and we would be more than happy to accept rides in anyones city that they establish themselves.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 3, 2011)

if anyone is near alameda,it's easy to catch the ferry over.free parking and a nice boat ride.i think it costs about 12 bucks round trip.ferry leaves at 9 in the morning.you can come back on several different ferries.just a thought.


----------



## slick (Sep 3, 2011)

BUMP for an awesome time!! We have close to 30 riders already confirmed so if you were wondering if it will be worth the trip, definately come out! See you sunday at 10 am SHARP. Ride Vintage!!


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 5, 2011)

hey slick,it was a stone gas.had a great time and it was good to meet all you guys and to see some i already knew.how about posting some of the pics from the day? thanks for putting on the ride and hope to see you guys in october,brian.


----------



## slick (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's a link to M.Martians pictures that he took of the ride. I havn't uploaded mine yet. Maybe tonight. 

http://gallery.me.com/mark.martinez#100247&bgcolor=black&view=grid

We had tons of fun and I want to thank everyone for coming out. We had 27 bikes that were all top notch rides. Thanks to you all and we will see you in Stockton for the next ride on October 2nd. Pm me for all the details or look up the Rolling Relics on facebook.


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 5, 2011)

Can't open link...dang PC...


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 5, 2011)

Yo Slick, this was my favorite photo of the day, I called it "The Money Shot". I had a great time with you and the guys...thanks for letting me tag along, I hope to see you soon.

Carlton


----------



## M.Martian (Sep 5, 2011)

old hotrod said:


> Can't open link...dang PC...





That link should have worked.  It opened for me.

Here are my pictures from the ride.

http://gallery.me.com/mark.martinez#100247&bgcolor=black&view=grid


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 5, 2011)

All I get is a black screen with the Apple "spinning wheel" in the middle indicating it is loading but it never full loads...did you save it as a it a slideshow? Oh well...two great pics anyway...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 5, 2011)

link works fine for me (I use Linux)
looks like you had a great time! we had a great time here in So. Cal.


----------



## M.Martian (Sep 6, 2011)

old hotrod said:


> All I get is a black screen with the Apple "spinning wheel" in the middle indicating it is loading but it never full loads...did you save it as a it a slideshow? Oh well...two great pics anyway...





Try starting here and go to the gallery.

http://gallery.me.com/mark.martinez


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 6, 2011)

No luck, same spinning wheel of death...will try a different computer...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice pictures, nice bikes, looks like a great time.

I had never noticed this before, but it looks as if there is a difference in the top tube between the Shelby made Hiawatha's and the Streamlines, and I thought they were the same, just different tank.
It certainly looks that the top tube of the Hiawatha is more bowed to accomodate the greater curvature of the tank, whereas the top tube of the Airflow is a more gradual arc.

Thanks for sharing, Chris


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 6, 2011)

I think the photo's deceiving...I looked carefully at the bikes and noticed no difference, until one of the guys mentioned it's the down tube, the Hiawatha has a curved tube. You can clearly see it on Slicks gallery pics http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=576&attachmentid=26215


----------



## slick (Sep 6, 2011)

Tanks for the money shot Carlton. Great picture! 

We're sorry we missed you guys down south. We are going to move our ride date to the 2nd sunday of the month once winter hits that way the dates don't conflict and we can all ride together more often. 

As far as the Hiawatha vs. Airflow frames, they are both exactly identical except the down tube. Both tanks are the same dimensions until you reach the fork tube of course where the airflow is longer out front. All the Arrows have a curved downtube and Airflows have a straight down tube.

Thanks again for everyone showing up!


----------



## catfish (Sep 6, 2011)

Great turn out. I wish you guys were doing it this weekend.... That way I could have gone on the ride too.


----------



## M.Martian (Sep 26, 2011)

finally got the video clips together.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_xNmYvFD2g


----------



## slick (Sep 26, 2011)

This video is awesome! Thanks Mark! I highly encourage anyone near us to come on out and ride! This our typical ride. We are all 1 big family and have loads of fun.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 26, 2011)

great job piecing that together.thanks a million for the video.


----------

